# Mit WOW wieder begonnen - PCGH Gilde?



## Fillmore (1. Oktober 2017)

Hallo ab alle 

habe hier schon lange nichts mehr gelesen.
Ich dachte, ich gönne mir einfach mal 6 Monate WOW. Zwei Wochen sind schon rum.
Eigentlich spiele ich das Game schon fast seit dem es rausgekommen ist. Ein wenig den Anschluss habe ich verloren.

Wer hat lust auf eine PCGH Gilde?

Mir ist es eigentlich egal ob Allianz oder Horde.
Wer macht mit?

Wäre morgen Abend online so ab 18 Uhr 

TS ist vorhanden, wird aber in zwei Wochen umgestellt auf Discord


----------

